# werte aus List auslesen



## erdmulch (13. Apr 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Java eine List in dem mehrere zeilen drin stehen nun möchte ich alle zeilen die in der List drin stehen auslesen ist das möglich?
wenn ja wie?

danke im voraus


----------



## Michael... (13. Apr 2011)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> nun möchte ich alle zeilen die in der List drin stehen auslesen ist das möglich?


Von was für einer List sprichst Du?
Eventuell mit den Methoden die das List Interface bietet? List (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## SlaterB (13. Apr 2011)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 13.3 Listen


----------

